# What third party Reaktor Blocks do you use?



## Wally Garten (Oct 1, 2020)

I've had Reaktor for a long time but I've only recently started dabbling with Reaktor Blocks. I love Bento Box and all the stuff that comes with Primes, but I'm curious what else is out there that people like -- preferably front-panel patchable.

Do you like Toybox? Euro Reakt? Any of their Blocks really grab you in particular? Any other makers you really like?


----------



## halfwalk (Nov 11, 2020)

So this is coming from a somewhat-newbie, generative-music perspective.

Euro Reakt has some cool blocks for generative stuff among other things. I've been playing with Turing Machine, Burst Generator, and other similar stuff from that collection. Lots of utility to be found here, for a bit more esoteric/generative uses. Quadrature LFO is fun too. Still exploring this one... lots of niche stuff here it seems. Plenty of useful oscillators and generators as well. If you're into generative/procedural composition, this pack is _definitely _worth investigating.

Euclidean is fairly straightforward and easy to use, and gets a lot of use here. There are many others like it, but this is the one I enjoy.

NUBE is a fun grain cloud sampler that I've been having fun with as well. Again, there are probably many others like it, but this is the one I enjoy. I feed it my own compositions and hook the Start knob to a midi controller (and perhaps modulate it with an LFO too) to "scratch" samples.

Brett Blocks pack has some fun oscillators, among other things.

Seren is nice for doing polyrhythmic sequences. It seems based on the Bento Box sequencer. It's really simple, which is part of the appeal for me as a relative newbie to this stuff.

Haven't delved into the ToyBox free pack yet; nothing seemed to jump out at me. I guess the notable thing here is that it works with the free Reaktor Player?


I also just got into VCV Rack, which is a bit different as it's more of an actual Eurorack emulation, but there are loads of interesting modules for that (like "Audible Instruments" which are emulations of Mutable Instruments modules). It's free, and there are loads of free modules as well.


----------



## Wally Garten (Nov 11, 2020)

Thanks so much! This is a great set of descriptions. Lots of cool things to try! (I'm a noob, too, but I find the Reaktor Blocks model intuitive and fun to use!)


----------



## Nate Johnson (Nov 15, 2020)

The Toybox ones are what I’ve used the most. Clean designs and great implementation!


----------

